# Here is my website.. Updated The About US



## Soto (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys...

This is my website so you can give me your critic about it...

www.angelsotophotography.com

Thanks..


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 23, 2008)

Get rid of the free host advertising and you would have a nice site


----------



## Soto (Mar 23, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Get rid of the free host advertising and you would have a nice site



Yes... you are right.  I had them for a while and no money yet.. I'll take them out.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 23, 2008)

Much better


----------



## Soto (Mar 24, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Much better



Yeah... thank you for your opinion... it helped!!!


----------

